# would high protien/quality pig feed do for rats?



## Shrew (Jan 31, 2007)

question is all in the title  i will also be mixing it a few times a week by using fresh root veg and such.

ohh and the pig feed is the big master roll cube things...

mainly because i cant seem to get the dog food in Jersey that iv seen alot of UK people use...cant remember the name off hand.

thanks, Ben


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes they can be maintained on that diet. Dont worry too much about finding dog feeds as most will do. Could you possibly post the brand name of pig pellets/nutritional analysis just so we can check it out to make sure? Generally they are fine, though.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I feed my mice and rats almost exclusively on pig feed. I use the Sow Rolls from Marriages;

Marriages Quality Traditional Pig Feeds - Sow Cubes / Meal / Rolls


----------



## Shrew (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for the replies...i think i kinda bought, slightly the wrong stuff...i asked for the roll type food and he has given me there tiny stick things...will they eat those? then i could just get the rolls next time

I bought Farmgate Pig Finisher...its slightly higher protein then the sow rolls...just in stupid small sticks lol damn sales man!! 

Pig

will this work? i have a feeling its going to fall through the hoppers on the cages i have bought.

thanks alot, Ben


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> thanks for the replies...i think i kinda bought, slightly the wrong stuff...i asked for the roll type food and he has given me there tiny stick things...will they eat those? then i could just get the rolls next time
> 
> I bought Farmgate Pig Finisher...its slightly higher protein then the sow rolls...just in stupid small sticks lol damn sales man!!
> 
> ...


I have used similar stuff before. The mice and rats still ate it but the "grains" were so small that it fell through the bars of the food cage into the saw dust. At cleaning out time I found that I was wasting a lot of food so I opted for the sow rolls which are about the size of wine bottle corks and dont get wasted so much.


----------



## Shrew (Jan 31, 2007)

yea thats what i was thinking might happen...atleast they will eat it and once this bag runs out i can get the sow rolls next time....cheers for the reply


----------

